
Tech Industry Donations to Republicans on the Judiciary Committee - DyslexicAtheist
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/10crKELKrMxS4zSvJ7RCjuPRITTiabuvfC6OGAQaGB7o/edit#gid=0
======
DyslexicAtheist
source:
[https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1048313646986616832](https://twitter.com/Pinboard/status/1048313646986616832)

